# Found



## Crashcoarce (Jan 20, 2020)

Looking around attic


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 25, 2020)

That bottle has shapely hips!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

Can you tell us more about it? How old is it?


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 26, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Can you tell us more about it? How old is it?


i was hopping someone could tell me that


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 26, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> That bottle has shapely hips!


I like that I don’t know when that bottle was made


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Weird shape. Never saw one like it. Any numbers on the heel or bottom?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

1997 budweiser bowling pin bottle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

There is a full one pint bowling pin bottle on ebay right now for $14.99 there is another asking $100.00.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

They were a limited edition sold 1997 in bowling alley bars.


----------



## Crashcoarce (Jan 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> They were a limited edition sold 1997 in bowling alley bars.


Thanks I have a lot more info to look up unfortunately I’m not home to look at bottle I will check it out


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2020)

I find those in the creek once in a while, sans label of course.


----------

